# Went this morning



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

a nice cold am and very little wind. hunted some logging roads in some thick pine. had a bunch of crows hammering me but no cats or dawgs


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bummer! You should start on your hunting log here on PT now. It's a great place to make posts like these!

Check it out: PredatorTalk.com - Predator Hunting Forums, Blogs, Hunting Logs and Articles. - Recent Blogs Posts - Hunting Logs / Blogs


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Chris, I enjoyed the articles, great advice!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Better luck next time! I went out yest morn and didnt see anything either.. =\*


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

I went out this morning and made one stand. The wind was nasty so i finished up that stand and went ice fishing instead.


----------



## buckskull (Feb 21, 2010)

I too was out. Nota. Seems like they had all left the country. Guys were out later in afternoon running with hounds. Did not stick around to see how they did.


----------



## MPSNIPER (Feb 21, 2010)

Nothing to report! Did 2 sets this morning, crows loved us. Yotes and fox were on vacation.


----------

